#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Αποδείξεις/τιμολόγια για 2014

## sundance

1. πλεον κοβουμε μονο τιμολογια παροχης υπηρεσιων ή και αποδειξεις παροχης υπηρεσιων? Αθεωρητα?

2. στις μηνιαιες καταστασεις που υποβαλλουμε, στα εσοδα βαζουμε και  αποδειξεις και τιμολογια? στα εξοδα πλεον περνανε μονο τιμολογια ή και  αποδειξεις?

----------


## accounter

*Καλημέρα ,*

*η θεώρηση καταργήθηκε για τα όλα τα χειρόγραφα στοιχεία που αφορούν Παροχή Υπηρεσιών !*


Δηλαδή για τις Αποδείξεις Παροχής Υπηρεσιών , Τ.Π.Υ  ,    !!!!!!!!!!


ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ : Τα χειρόγραφα στοιχεία θα πρέπει να τα εκδίδουμε με αναγραφή του ονοματεπωνύμου και της διεύθυνσης του πελάτη  !!!!
*Αν εκδίδουμε τις Α.Π.Υ μηχανογραφημένες θα πρέπει να αγοράσουμε φορολογικό μηχανισμό !* 

Τα Τ.Π.Υ μπορούν να εκδίδονται και μηχανογραφικά  αθεώρητα χωρίς την χρήση φορολογικού μηχανισμού .

Επίσης 

Σύμφωνα με την  ΠΟΛ.1022 / 7.1.2014 τροποποιείται ο χρόνος υποβολής καταστάσεων φορολογικών στοιχείων, για διασταύρωση πληροφοριών. Οι καταστάσεις των ανωτέρω φορολογικών στοιχείων υποβάλλονται υποχρεωτικά με ηλεκτρονικό τρόπο και ανεξάρτητα από την τήρηση απλογραφικών ή διπλογραφικών βιβλίων, ως εξής:
α) από τον εκδότη μηνιαίως, ανεξαρτήτως κατηγορίας των τηρούμενων βιβλίων του (απλογραφικά ή διπλογραφικά) ή της απαλλαγής του από τήρηση και το αργότερο τρεις ημέρες πριν από τη λήξη της προθεσμίας υποβολής της περιοδικής δήλωσης Φ.Π.Α. για τους τηρούντες διπλογραφικά βιβλία,

β) από το λήπτη μέχρι τη λήξη της προθεσμίας υποβολής της περιοδικής δήλωσης που αφορούν (μήνα ή τρίμηνο) και εφόσον δεν υπάρχει υποχρέωση υποβολής περιοδικής δήλωσης, μέχρι την εικοστή ημέρα του μήνα που ακολουθεί τη λήξη κάθε ημερολογιακού εξάμηνου που αφορούν.

*Ειδικά, για την πρώτη εφαρμογή, οι ανωτέρω καταστάσεις, που αφορούν συναλλαγές Ιανουαρίου και Φεβρουαρίου 2014, υποβάλλονται, ανά μήνα, μέχρι την προθεσμία υποβολής των καταστάσεων του μηνός Μαρτίου 2014.*
Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά με το περιεχόμενο των μηνιαίων καταστάσεων Μ.Υ.Φ, πατήστε εδώ

----------

jerav, sundance

----------


## sundance

το ηλεκτρονικο συστημα εχει δημιουργηθει και μπορουμε να στειλουμε τις καταστασεις? ιστοτοπος?

----------


## accounter

Καλησπέρα , δοκίμασε το παρακάτω link .

http://www.gsis.gr/gsis/info/gsis_si...iseis/MYF.html

----------

